# How long to feel Dbol effects?



## Baggy

Having started 1st ever cycle this week (dbol 40mg ED - 7 weeks) i just wondered how long it is until you start to feel more "pumped" and stronger in the gym?

And once i finish after the 7 weeks, am i right in thinking you will still feel the effects for a week or so after - and thats the time you need to really push yourself to work even harder and not let your brain think your getting weaker.

And also how long it takes to feel any potential sides like short fuse, agressiveness etc etc?

(im pretty laid back so hoping not to get these but you never know!!)


----------



## GeordieSteve

1-2 weeks to feel it kick on. Only sides I get are high blood pressure


----------



## Smitch

Took me a couple of weeks to feel anything.

I was doing 35mg for 7 weeks and had no apparent sides at all.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Most people vary but not by a lot, normally within or coming close to the first week supposing you are doing everything right. After your cycle you will most likely lose 60% of what you gained and if you train hard you will keep your 40%. I'm sure thats why most people refer to it as a the steroid for begginners. Althought I know some people who have practically kept all they're gains but they're just that lucky few. Speaking about side effects, things like gyno can't be prevented by what kind of personality you have but, obviously your aggression can vary. I've actually heard the more laid back people get more agressive than the "non laidback people". I'm assuming in my own theory it's because laidback people aren't very dependable and when a task comes their way they get anxious and "angry?" if you want to use that word and with an addition of steroids it can't realyl help that matter ey?


----------



## Simon m

Sean91 said:


> Most people vary but not by a lot, normally within or coming close to the first week supposing you are doing everything right. After your cycle you will most likely lose 60% of what you gained and if you train hard you will keep your 40%. I'm sure thats why most people refer to it as a the steroid for begginners. Althought I know some people who have practically kept all they're gains but they're just that lucky few. Speaking about side effects, things like gyno can't be prevented by what kind of personality you have but, obviously your aggression can vary. I've actually heard the more laid back people get more agressive than the "non laidback people". I'm assuming in my own theory it's because laidback people aren't very dependable and when a task comes their way they get anxious and "angry?" if you want to use that word and with an addition of steroids it can't realyl help that matter ey?


I wouldn't worry about aggression. Also, gyno etc., can easily be avoided by taking the correct precautions, although you would be unlucky to suffer at such low levels.

To answer the OP, you will start gaining weight, and strength within the first two weeks.

If you run an Aromatase inhibitor alongside, your gains will be less as you will not retain as much water weight, but you'll also reduce possible side effects such as gyno, which is unlikely due to the low doseage.

Personally, I've always taken proviron with d/bol and had no problems whatsoever.

Best of luck.


----------



## hamsternuts

i've done a couple of dbol only cycles, and i've found it seems to take a long time to notice it, then i seemed to notice a big difference all at once nearly the end of the cycle (8 week cycle)

maybe it was just me


----------



## NorthernSoul

Simon. Proviron? Did you take that everyday with the dbol or on pct?


----------



## Mars

I wouldn't call 40mg such a low dose.

Gyno is very common on dbol because it converts to methyestradiol and this has a much higher affinity for binding to the estrogen receptors in breast tissue.

The best med to use for gyno issues on dbol cycles is nolva, don't use an AI to control gyno because you made need too much (re: the above) and as 80% of dbols anabolic activity is mediated by estrogen it would be detrimental to gains and not just water bloat.


----------



## Baggy

thanx guys

i have Nolva at hand if i get any gyno symptoms..... if not i will use it as my pct 20mg ED for 3 weeks.

When people say you lose x% of your gains, mainly through water retention....how quickly do you lose the gains? does it all come off within the first few days/week as you p!ss it all out.... (what i mean is say after 2 weeks post cycle will i then know how much ive managed to keep, or is it not a defined time?)


----------



## little_horus

I'm on my 3rd week of Dbol(As a kick-start) at 20mg PD and I can tell you that I'm feeling like Superman at the gym at the moment! Seriously loving this compound (apart from crippling pumps around the lower back area) - Took about a week to notice any big strength gains, am now starting to gain the mass. Am running it along with Test (500mgs PW) so that may have something to do with my personal experience/gains?? Although I'm running Test Depot and would assume as this is a long lasting Ester it may not have kicked in yet?


----------



## NorthernSoul

500mgs PW? You take 500mgs of test post workout did you mean? And you take dbol in morning and night of everyday?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

for me i noticed the strength gains SHOOT up in the first week, week 1 onwards weights just kepty rising and was hitting pb's every single week for the full 4weeks i did them (and more pb's after week 4)

no sides for me really, few spots here and there and tiny bit of gyno (tiny wee lump started to develop under my nipple but i kept my eye on it and it went away itself)


----------



## little_horus

Sean91 said:


> 500mgs PW? You take 500mgs of test post workout did you mean? And you take dbol in morning and night of everyday?


No- Taking a weekly injection of Test. 500mg Per week (PW) - And am using Dianabol 20mg per day as a kick-start. Dbol comes in 5mg tabs so I spread doses throughout the day to keep my blood levels in order- I find taking one an hour or so before my workout though really gives an awesome boost strength-wise! Hope this helps???

PS- Would be quite mad to dose 500mg of test pre workout day in- day out......wonder what effect that would have? LOL


----------



## NorthernSoul

Haha you'd be a bull! Does test come in tab form or just injection?


----------



## Timmyboy76

ive done dbol before,doing another cycle in a couple of weeks.. you will feel it kick in during the first week definately, you could gain around 4lbs in your first week if youve worked out how much protein/calories etc you need to put weight on and slowly increase the amount each week,make sure you drink plenty of water and stick to eating good diet! you start seing fast results,which makes you want to train harder and eat more to see more gains..i rekon you could pack on a good 5lbs per week if you eat right,train right.. id recomend taking milk thistle with dbol to give your liver some help, from experience i would say just make sure you have some nolva or clomid on hand or know someone who can get you some fast if you notice any lumps behind nipples or any other signs of gyno but at 40mg per day you'll most likely be fine.. i know everyone reacts differently to the stuff but the only side effect i had was a headache when i didnt drink enough water and a painfull pump in my lowerback and delts, felt like my shoulders were gonna explode after doing lat raises and almost couldnt handle the lower back pump after deadlift! the problem i had when my cycle came to an end was i lost motivation and i started to feel weak..i think alot of it was mental but i believe if pct is done propperly you can keep around 70% of your gains.. eat huge train hard and you could pack on a good 25lbs and keep 70% of it.hope this helps. tim


----------



## Baggy

thanks mate - day 4 tomorrow so looking forward to feeling these extra pumps in the gym.

i am dreading the cycle finishing as i dont want my mind to make me think i cant lift anything respectable amymore!!!


----------



## PHMG

i felt it 2 hours after i took it when i was in the gym. the pump i get from it are huge! (lower back can be crippling!)


----------



## little_horus

Sean91 said:


> Haha you'd be a bull! Does test come in tab form or just injection?


Dude, make sure you do a world of research before even contemplating taking any form of steroid-

Heres a good starting point

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47345-so-you-think-you-want-take-steroids.html

PS- Test only comes in injectable form!


----------



## Timmyboy76

another tip,when you come off dbol come off it slowly dont just suddenly run out n think oh thats it.. so on the last week, maybe cut down to 30mg per day for 4days then 20mg for the following few days then finally down to 10mg for few days after that i think this helps with side effects because coming off slowly will prevent your body from being in shock from the dbol just being cut off straight away..( im going to try this on my next cycle) whats your diet like and training? (protein intake,calorie intake,etc?) if you have anymore questions feel free to ask., as long as you keep training as hard when you come off as you were when you were on you'll keep most of your gains in my opinion.. expect your big compound excercises to go up a good 20kg in weight and when you come off dbol they will most likely drop down to what you were lifting before.. but just keep training hard n eating hard when you come off n you'll keep plently of weight!


----------



## Baggy

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i felt it 2 hours after i took it when i was in the gym. the pump i get from it are huge! (lower back can be crippling!)


2 hours?!! holy sh!t

I have heard it ranging from 2 hours to 2 weeks now, so anytime now i guess as im day 4 tomorrow!!


----------



## PHMG

Baggy said:


> 2 hours?!! holy sh!t
> 
> I have heard it ranging from 2 hours to 2 weeks now, so anytime now i guess as im day 4 tomorrow!!


could call bullshi.t but my pumps went from normal amount to quite crippling all of a sudden. And havent had that since i last did dbol.


----------



## Baggy

sounds good mate - i went gym mon and tues (started dbol monday) and didnt feel anything, got legs today so here's hoping!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

What is a pump?


----------



## Timmyboy76

what dbol have you got mate?


----------



## Shreds

Sean91 said:


> What is a pump?


... seriously? is it not in the slightest big self-explanitory?

As previously mentioned you need to do a lot of research before you even start to think about AAS use lol... your so the kinda guy to be like...

"I took this steroid.. ermmm deca i think it was for a 6 months non stop"

.. oh okay did you run a pct yeah?

"nah whats a pct?, ive deffinatly noticed that i havent had a erection in months though and my sex drive has completely disapeared... why is that?"

:lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

I've done a dbol only cycle. I've handled them well and kept a good gain. Whatever a pump is I'm sure I've encountered it at some point but whatever it is I have encountered I just don't know the name for it. Now why can't you just let me read and answer one off questions without the stick please. I'm not here for people making a mockery of me.


----------



## Little_Jay

amazing pumps aswell, lovely drug if used well, felt HUGE leaving the gym after about week and a half


----------



## Baggy

I've got the 10mg dbol tabs mate, the pink ones.

I didnt really feel it first few days but did legs yesterday and felt like a bveast possessed!!

Today did chest and bi's and i did feel a bit stonger and certaibnly looked more pumped after.... only prob is ive pulled something in my shoulder, near where it meets the pecs and it hampered what i could do today - not sure how to get rid of the aching


----------



## golfgttdi

Sean91 said:


> I've done a dbol only cycle. I've handled them well and kept a good gain. Whatever a pump is I'm sure I've encountered it at some point but whatever it is I have encountered I just don't know the name for it. Now why can't you just let me read and answer one off questions without the stick please. I'm not here for people making a mockery of me.


Mate shreds wasnt givin you stick just for the fun of it,

Nobody on here wud rip into someone for not knowing stuff.....to a certain extent!

If you dont know what a pump is, or havent got enough training experience to straight away put two an two together and go ''thats obviously wats reffered to as 'a pump' '' then by pointing out your nowhere near ready for juice isnt givin you abuse. its savin you time, money and possibly your health.

Anyway this site is full of usefull info and if your on here then clearly you have access to google etc. If you do your own research then ask for help regarding something, then you'll get more respect and helpfull answers. Asking whats a pump was bound to recieve somethin back-couldve been ALOT worse mate.


----------



## crampy

Did my dbol only cycle in september. 20mg a day for 6 weeks, felt my stength go through the roof on the 3rd week mate but as said its different for others


----------



## Baggy

Can i just ask, if my shoulder is in pain, and im 1 wk into a 7wk course, should i carry on the course but not work out arms/shoulders etc til its healed, or is that a waste and should i bin this cycle which i really dont want to happen

If the real strengths come after wk 2-3 am i ok to have a week or 2 not really pushing myself while shoulder heals


----------



## Ashishparashar

Baggy said:


> Can i just ask, if my shoulder is in pain, and im 1 wk into a 7wk course, should i carry on the course but not work out arms/shoulders etc til its healed, or is that a waste and should i bin this cycle which i really dont want to happen
> 
> If the real strengths come after wk 2-3 am i ok to have a week or 2 not really pushing myself while shoulder heals


 Hey mate, My story is somewhat similar like you..I recently started taking a creatine supp and as i started to push my bench more and more in the gym i felt a pain in my shoulder area. Which originates from the clavicle area then spreads to my delts and triceps..man i hated that. so after a week in pain i went to my doc and he said to me that nothing serious has happened , its just that i have sprained some ligaments and tendons which join the clavicle area , delts and pecs together. It happened because i jumped on the weights very quickly and never let my tendons and ligaments to get strong.. Actually i was used to benching around 100 kgs for reps but only after a week on creatine i was pushing around 120 to 130 kgs , so thats why i hurt my tendons.

So, i would suggest to u that just do light movements for your chest and shoulders just to pump some blood in the area as that will help the healing process...mean time u can do heavy deads , u can work more on legs specially calves as those are the least worked on areas, u can do heavy rowing movements for back..This will help u still grow while on your cycle.. So in short u can still Squat, deadlift , and rows. All the best.


----------



## Andy Dee

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> could call bullshi.t but my pumps went from normal amount to quite crippling all of a sudden. And havent had that since i last did dbol.


Why is is bullsh1t? I feel the blast of my first shot of test the day after ive shot it.

That just shows you respond very well to gear ime.


----------



## Baggy

Ashishparashar said:


> Hey mate, My story is somewhat similar like you..I recently started taking a creatine supp and as i started to push my bench more and more in the gym i felt a pain in my shoulder area. Which originates from the clavicle area then spreads to my delts and triceps..man i hated that. so after a week in pain i went to my doc and he said to me that nothing serious has happened , its just that i have sprained some ligaments and tendons which join the clavicle area , delts and pecs together. It happened because i jumped on the weights very quickly and never let my tendons and ligaments to get strong.. Actually i was used to benching around 100 kgs for reps but only after a week on creatine i was pushing around 120 to 130 kgs , so thats why i hurt my tendons.
> 
> So, i would suggest to u that just do light movements for your chest and shoulders just to pump some blood in the area as that will help the healing process...mean time u can do heavy deads , u can work more on legs specially calves as those are the least worked on areas, u can do heavy rowing movements for back..This will help u still grow while on your cycle.. So in short u can still Squat, deadlift , and rows. All the best.


Thanx mate, that makes sense.

Im gonna hit Legs today then tues as rest day = will give tri's and back a go weds then off to see sports physio weds afternoon.

Am happy to do light weights on affected area for a week or so to build the strength back if need be though


----------



## Andy Dee

Baggy said:


> Can i just ask, if my shoulder is in pain, and im 1 wk into a 7wk course, should i carry on the course but not work out arms/shoulders etc til its healed, or is that a waste and should i bin this cycle which i really dont want to happen
> 
> If the real strengths come after wk 2-3 am i ok to have a week or 2 not really pushing myself while shoulder heals


as its already been given and I always say it with dbol..

'Watch the fckin weights' Dbol makes you very strong very very fast.

By all means Totally agree with taking advantage with strength, otherwise whats the point of doing a cycke  but i wouldnt be loading 20-30 kilos on the bar in a week or 2.


----------



## Baggy

andysutils said:


> as its already been given and I always say it with dbol..
> 
> 'Watch the fckin weights' Dbol makes you very strong very very fast.
> 
> By all means Totally agree with taking advantage with strength, otherwise whats the point of doing a cycke  but i wouldnt be loading 20-30 kilos on the bar in a week or 2.


Yeah true mate - i just did another sesh on legs instead yesterday - will probably try my shoulder out on thursday - dont want to leave a 3 day gap but i can still feel the twinge so i think its stupid to push it too early...


----------



## Andy Dee

Baggy said:


> Yeah true mate - i just did another sesh on legs instead yesterday - will probably try my shoulder out on thursday - dont want to leave a 3 day gap but i can still feel the twinge so i think its stupid to push it too early...


Yes, the shoulders are the most vunverable part to injury more than any other bodypart which makes it even more risky.

Its up to you but believe me I know what the consiquences are of ignoring a body problem is when it comes to lifting, if id had left mine to heal itself and done something about it, I would have never been out the gym for over 4 months and I would probably be deadlifting 200kg by now instead of 120.

I know some people still work them with shoulder rehab routines, I dont know much about them but I know Nytol does.


----------



## Baggy

Thanx fella

I did legs and tri's this week with no pain. Tried chest and bi's thurs amd my shoulder was killing again. Went to sports physio and he said its the tiny muscle near my front delt and to give it 7days rest.

Really frustrating as im feeling stronger but cant push it as this bloody shoulder. I just hope 7days is enough


----------



## NorthernSoul

Hope everythings going good so far and lets get this shoulder tendon/ligament fixed ay!


----------



## Baggy

Thank u mate

Ive decided to rest all this week, maybe do legs on thurs and tri's friday then start again properly in a week when i really hope this bloody shoulder will be sorted 

Hate missing a wk during cycle but its never going to heal otherwise


----------



## Deads

mars1960 said:


> I wouldn't call 40mg such a low dose.
> 
> Gyno is very common on dbol because it converts to methyestradiol and this has a much higher affinity for binding to the estrogen receptors in breast tissue.
> 
> The best med to use for gyno issues on dbol cycles is nolva, don't use an AI to control gyno because you made need too much (re: the above) and as 80% of dbols anabolic activity is mediated by estrogen it would be detrimental to gains and not just water bloat.


Good post.

I've used dbol twice, nolva didn't stop my nips icthing and flaring neither did 18mg/day of aromasin, needless to say I ended up with some really annoying gyno that I'm having trouble shifting.

Some people just don't get on with the stuff, even though I was fine with 800mgs of test. A word of warning, if u get sensitive nips after 4-7days, jack the dbol. The stubborn gyno isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Baggy

where can i read up more about test and the doesages etc mate?


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Baggy

as it can take up to 2 weeks to really feel the effects on dbol tabs, can i assume that it also lasts for 2 weeks AFTER you've taken the last tab in your cycle?


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> as it can take up to 2 weeks to really feel the effects on dbol tabs, can i assume that it also lasts for 2 weeks AFTER you've taken the last tab in your cycle?


No, Dbol has a low active life - something like 8-10 hours.


----------



## Syko

Baggy said:


> where can i read up more about test and the doesages etc mate?


Do a search on here or google

Test E at 500mg a week is good for first cycle



Baggy said:


> as it can take up to 2 weeks to really feel the effects on dbol tabs, can i assume that it also lasts for 2 weeks AFTER you've taken the last tab in your cycle?


No, they have a small half life. Hence why you start PCT day after last dbol tab


----------



## GMme

Sean91 said:


> I've done a dbol only cycle. I've handled them well and kept a good gain. Whatever a pump is I'm sure I've encountered it at some point but whatever it is I have encountered I just don't know the name for it. Now why can't you just let me read and answer one off questions without the stick please. I'm not here for people making a mockery of me.


I think its the plethora of wierdness you seem to have come out with in this single thread. 500mg of Test tablets preworkout everyday. <- teh fvck?


----------



## Baggy

Syko said:


> Do a search on here or google
> 
> Test E at 500mg a week is good for first cycle


Thanx mate - i had a search on here with little joy - all i saw was a load of different Test options, and everyone saying their one was the best.

Can u point me into reading about Test E mate? does this help alongside a dbol cycle of around 30mg ED?

Im just thinking my first cycle (half into it now) has been pretty screwed due to a shoulder inuury so not been able to train much (except legs) - so for my 2nd cycle i might bring Test into it - but i need to know more about it ....


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> Thanx mate - i had a search on here with little joy - all i saw was a load of different Test options, and everyone saying their one was the best.
> 
> Can u point me into reading about Test E mate? does this help alongside a dbol cycle of around 30mg ED?
> 
> Im just thinking my first cycle (half into it now) has been pretty screwed due to a shoulder inuury so not been able to train much (except legs) - so for my 2nd cycle i might bring Test into it - but i need to know more about it ....


Test-e 250-500mg a week for 10-12 weeks (can do all 500mg in one jab if you want). OK to run 30-40mg of Dbol for the first 4 weeks if you want.

Look into Adex, HCG and PCT of Clomid and Nolva.

Look into how to jab and where is best place.

Get a good food plan together and be consistent with it (that is the main thing), train hard, sleep and keep stress free if possible.

GET THE SHOULDER SORTED FIRST.


----------



## Baggy

thanx a lot mate

yeah shoulder is p!ssing me right off now!!

i was told you can get Test via tablet form, is that true?

Will look into the rest you mentioned, thanks


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> thanx a lot mate
> 
> yeah shoulder is p!ssing me right off now!!
> 
> i was told you can get Test via tablet form, is that true?
> 
> Will look into the rest you mentioned, thanks


Been there with the shoulder mate, just hit legs twice a week and just experimented with what aggravates the shoulder and what does not.

Never heard of test in a tablet form before.


----------



## Baggy

Dagman72 said:


> Been there with the shoulder mate, just hit legs twice a week and just experimented with what aggravates the shoulder and what does not.
> 
> Never heard of test in a tablet form before.


Thanks again....

Yeah been doing legs but never been that bothered about the size of my legs before - always wanted a huge top half though and im now into week 4 of my 7 week cycle and only had 1 full week of trainign top half.

im going to try today working a bi's and tri's - and try chest tomorrow.

Would you say if an excercise tweaks the pain to stop and move onto another one? or go to a lighter weight and keep moving that joint? (its the joint between my front delt and shoulder, really deep)


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> Thanks again....
> 
> Yeah been doing legs but never been that bothered about the size of my legs before - always wanted a huge top half though and im now into week 4 of my 7 week cycle and only had 1 full week of trainign top half.
> 
> im going to try today working a bi's and tri's - and try chest tomorrow.
> 
> Would you say if an excercise tweaks the pain to stop and move onto another one? or go to a lighter weight and keep moving that joint? (its the joint between my front delt and shoulder, really deep)


Mate, legs make a body - come summer walking around with your top of and having little chicken legs, get in the gym and do your legs.

My shoulder issues came from flat bench press - never do them now.

Concerning exercises only you know how the pain is, so use some common sense and if it does not feel right move on - start on a light weight and do like 15 reps and see how you go.

Also do loads of stretching first, during sets and after.


----------



## Baggy

Dagman72 said:


> Mate, legs make a body - come summer walking around with your top of and having little chicken legs, get in the gym and do your legs.
> 
> My shoulder issues came from flat bench press - never do them now.
> 
> Concerning exercises only you know how the pain is, so use some common sense and if it does not feel right move on - start on a light weight and do like 15 reps and see how you go.
> 
> Also do loads of stretching first, during sets and after.


yeah again stretching has been my downfall so i am now doing that before each workout - and strangely have been enjoying legs workout!!!

what do you do instead of flat bench press?

ok will give it a go and see what hurts - 2 weeks ago it hurt but i was determined to do my sets and pushed thro it which left it aching badly for days after so i will go easier this time!! i just want my strength back before the whole cycle is over!!!


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> yeah again stretching has been my downfall so i am now doing that before each workout - and strangely have been enjoying legs workout!!!
> 
> what do you do instead of flat bench press?
> 
> ok will give it a go and see what hurts - 2 weeks ago it hurt but i was determined to do my sets and pushed thro it which left it aching badly for days after so i will go easier this time!! i just want my strength back before the whole cycle is over!!!


Machine press, incline press dumbbells, incline flyes, dips (a few other exercises) - bench is not the be all and end all.

Do not try and push through and do your sets - this will make it worse which you have found out.


----------



## Baggy

Will definitely "feel" my way into it and avoid the ones that hurt it.

i love doing incline dumbells, but find the initial bit of laying back and getting the upright a struggle at higher weights.... i think i should ask people to place them in my hands once ive laid down and extended arms up!!


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> Will definitely "feel" my way into it and avoid the ones that hurt it.
> 
> i love doing incline dumbells, but find the initial bit of laying back and getting the upright a struggle at higher weights.... i think i should ask people to place them in my hands once ive laid down and extended arms up!!


Yes they do once you hit 50kg plus a side, suggest you get some help when doing them or do more reps at a slighter lower weight if there is no one to help you.


----------



## Baggy

Dagman72 said:


> Yes they do once you hit 50kg plus a side, suggest you get some help when doing them or do more reps at a slighter lower weight if there is no one to help you.


Holy sh!t 50kg per side  ... i feel like a bit of a pussy doing my 30kg each side now!!!

Just got back from gym, did wehat u said and worked around the pain, not thro it. Did tri's and bi's and actually managed to get a really good pump going.

Will try chest tomorrow, but unsure what exercises for shoulders i can do without aggrivating it - i will have to do a bit of trial and error!!


----------



## Baggy

Right so i tried to work chest for the first time in 2.5 weeks yesterday - i tried about 5 different exercises and none of them were possible without feeling this slight injury in my shoulder 

i have found about 3 bicep exercises i can do, and a couple of back, but i really wanted to do my chest and its not happening!!

back to legs again today but im dreading my shoulder not recovering at all before end of my cycle in 3.5wks time


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> Right so i tried to work chest for the first time in 2.5 weeks yesterday - i tried about 5 different exercises and none of them were possible without feeling this slight injury in my shoulder
> 
> i have found about 3 bicep exercises i can do, and a couple of back, but i really wanted to do my chest and its not happening!!
> 
> back to legs again today but im dreading my shoulder not recovering at all before end of my cycle in 3.5wks time


Sorry to hear that mate, have you gone to a physio yet?


----------



## paulds

I'm 2 weeks into a dbol only course and my back has been wrecked for most of it.

I have put on nearly a stone in the last month, so I'm having trouble getting enough air too.

The fun we have!


----------



## Baggy

Dagman72 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, have you gone to a physio yet?


Yeah went to sports physio when it first hurt, he said its just the very small muscle inbetween my front delt and pec....he said give it 7 days rest and try again, but he said rest is key - and icing it for 15mins a night.

i dont mind just working out legs, biceps, tri's and back, but to make the most of my cycle (1st one) i really wanted to hit the chest and shoulders .... i dont want to push thro the pain as it'll never go, but i also dont want to p!ss away this whole 7 week course!!


----------



## Dagman72

paulds said:


> I'm 2 weeks into a dbol only course and my back has been wrecked for most of it.
> 
> I have put on nearly a stone in the last month, so I'm having trouble getting enough air too.
> 
> The fun we have!


What dose are you taking, trouble getting enough air is not a good sign.

Back pumps are side-effect using Dbol.


----------



## Dagman72

Baggy said:


> Yeah went to sports physio when it first hurt, he said its just the very small muscle inbetween my front delt and pec....he said give it 7 days rest and try again, but he said rest is key - and icing it for 15mins a night.
> 
> i dont mind just working out legs, biceps, tri's and back, but to make the most of my cycle (1st one) i really wanted to hit the chest and shoulders .... i dont want to push thro the pain as it'll never go, but i also dont want to p!ss away this whole 7 week course!!


Well I suggest you go back to the physio - did you do what he said.

From what you said your not going to be able to do chest/shoulders - so do what you can with other bodyparts and just accept it. You can do another Dbol cycle in the future.

If you keep training chest/shoulders your just going to end up doing more long-term damage.

So think positive about what you can do.


----------



## Baggy

Dagman72 said:


> .
> 
> Back pumps are side-effect using Dbol.


Ahh yeah that as well my lower back has been KILLING!!!

have gone down from 40mg ED to 30mg and has taken the edge off it


----------



## paulds

Dagman72 said:


> What dose are you taking, trouble getting enough air is not a good sign.
> 
> Back pumps are side-effect using Dbol.


I'm doing 50ml. I've had the trouble breathing when I was training well before, it's not a constant lack of breath, just when going up stairs etc. I'm putting it down to the extra weight I'm carrying around but I will keep an eye on it.

The back isnt really suffering from pumps, just tweaks from heavy leg sets or shrugs. I need to start wearing a belt me thinks


----------



## Baggy

Dagman72 said:


> Well I suggest you go back to the physio - did you do what he said.
> 
> From what you said your not going to be able to do chest/shoulders - so do what you can with other bodyparts and just accept it. You can do another Dbol cycle in the future.
> 
> If you keep training chest/shoulders your just going to end up doing more long-term damage.
> 
> So think positive about what you can do.


Yeah cheers mate, i will just stick to what i can do....

.... i was going to ask...after this cycle i wanted to cut all the fat ive gained and show the muscle thats left, am i best to go straight onto something like winstrol for thta after my cycle? Last time i tried to diet by doing lots of cv and eating chicken salads i lost loads of muscle


----------



## paulds

Baggy said:


> Yeah cheers mate, i will just stick to what i can do....
> 
> .... i was going to ask...after this cycle i wanted to cut all the fat ive gained and show the muscle thats left, am i best to go straight onto something like winstrol for thta after my cycle? Last time i tried to diet by doing lots of cv and eating chicken salads i lost loads of muscle


I hate doing a decent bulking course then firing straight into cutting. It just undoes all your hard work.

You need to weigh up why you want to cut up, if for a comp then obviously you have to, if for the girls in the summer or just to see what muscle you have gained, then you need to decide whether it's worth losing a lot of the muscle you have worked hard (and suffered injury) for.

You will undoubtedly drop a little puffyness coming off the Dbol anyway but I personally will be bulking for the next 12 months at least


----------



## Dagman72

I do hope your doing some cardio at least 3-4 times a week because if your bulking for 12 months you may well put on a lot of fat as well over that time - which when you come to cutting will be a bitch to shift.


----------



## Andy Dee

As above its undec in tab form and its absoloutly sh1te.


----------



## paulds

Dagman72 said:


> I do hope your doing some cardio at least 3-4 times a week because if your bulking for 12 months you may well put on a lot of fat as well over that time - which when you come to cutting will be a bitch to shift.


I'm quite lucky in that I make pretty lean gains. I'm only doing 8 weeks on the Dbol, then will have a 4 week break but then I will go onto another bulking course.

I eat clean so I will hopefully only gain water weight


----------



## Baggy

paulds said:


> I hate doing a decent bulking course then firing straight into cutting. It just undoes all your hard work.
> 
> You need to weigh up why you want to cut up, if for a comp then obviously you have to, if for the girls in the summer or just to see what muscle you have gained, then you need to decide whether it's worth losing a lot of the muscle you have worked hard (and suffered injury) for.
> 
> You will undoubtedly drop a little puffyness coming off the Dbol anyway but I personally will be bulking for the next 12 months at least


Im not competiting or anmything like that, but i do want to look big and lean for summertime 

My dbol cycle finishes 12th march, then 4 weeks trying to get my gains by working out loads, followed by a 5week diet to cut and then fingers crossed i'll look half decent at the end of that lot!!


----------



## paulds

Baggy said:


> Im not competiting or anmything like that, but i do want to look big and lean for summertime
> 
> My dbol cycle finishes 12th march, then 4 weeks trying to get my gains by working out loads, followed by a 5week diet to cut and then fingers crossed i'll look half decent at the end of that lot!!


Hows the course going?

5 weeks is a pretty short diet, whats your body fat like now?


----------



## Baggy

Course is going ok mate but i hurt my shoulder on wk2 so chest/shoulders been a bit slow. starting to see pretty decent gains in bi's and tri's now...and a bit on legs. 3 weeks still to go.

My bodyfat isn't huge but my belly has got quite big doing all this eating and weights so that'll be a big chaaaenge to get lean - not actually sure how to get my stomach lean yet without losing muscle, but im hoping 5-6 wks will be enough going on what ive heard from other people doing it in 4 wks for competitions...


----------



## paulds

Baggy said:


> Course is going ok mate but i hurt my shoulder on wk2 so chest/shoulders been a bit slow. starting to see pretty decent gains in bi's and tri's now...and a bit on legs. 3 weeks still to go.
> 
> My bodyfat isn't huge but my belly has got quite big doing all this eating and weights so that'll be a big chaaaenge to get lean - not actually sure how to get my stomach lean yet without losing muscle, but im hoping 5-6 wks will be enough going on what ive heard from other people doing it in 4 wks for competitions...


Cool, I've got a recurring back injury, which this morning is shooting right round my ribs and taking my breath away. Ruined my last set of shrugs!

The belly weight could well be water. Try wrapping up at night and when you train. You could use some thermucase cream as weall


----------



## Baggy

How do u mean wrapping up mate??

im hoping its water but to be fair im eating like a fecking horse to try and build so could well just be fat!!


----------



## paulds

Baggy said:


> How do u mean wrapping up mate??
> 
> im hoping its water but to be fair im eating like a fecking horse to try and build so could well just be fat!!


Wrapping up is basically wrapping your mid section in cling film, it should draw out any subcontaeneous water. I used to do this when I went to bed and during training, I'd also cut arm holes in a bin bag and train in that.

Can give you serious prickly heat but is quite effective.

If it's fat just try lowering your carbs a bit and keep up the intensity in your training.


----------



## Baggy

got ya!


----------



## kgoksi

Hi there, I'm new on dbol, I take 30mg per day. I am also using jumbo and whey protein supplement after gym. I also take testo boost capsules when I go to bed. Am I putting myself at any sort of risk by taking all these?. And when my cycle comes to an end, will I lose my muscles even after I have been using the supplements? My plan was to using dbol and supplements simultaneously so that when I quit dbol ill keep my muscle... Please advise


----------



## Rocky

Plzzz help

Iam thinking of my 1st gear

20mg dbol for 5weeks

Test E 250mg twice a week

Shud i take AI during cycle??!

Hcg??! During cycle or after cycle??!

Pct nolva clomid hcg

Hcg 2000iu per weeks for 4week???!


----------

